# SEDRO-WOOLLEY, OIS of Suspect trying to run down cops setting up sticks



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Law enforcement investigators have released the name of the Sedro-Woolley police officer who shot and killed David A. Babcock of Concrete on Feb. 16 as well as body camera video footage.

The officer, Maxwell Rosser, has been on paid administrative leave since the shooting, Sedro-Woolley Police Chief Lin Tucker said.

The Skagit-Island Multiple Agency Response Team released the camera footage Thursday in its weekly update on its investigation. Video from Rosser and Sgt. Paul Eaton shows the events leading up to and directly after Babcock was shot.

Babcock, 51, of Concrete, was shot in the head near the intersection of Fruitdale and McGarigle roads while driving what Mount Vernon police earlier in the evening believed was a stolen car. He was airlifted to PeaceHealth Saint Joseph Medical Center in Bellingham, where he died.

Body camera footage shows Rosser and Eaton on the west side of Fruitdale Road, as Babcock was traveling south toward the intersection.

The two officers attempted to stop him at the intersection by dropping two sets of spike strips in the road. Prior to reaching the spike strips, Babcock’s vehicle quickly veered onto the west shoulder, toward Rosser.

Rosser appeared to try to dodge the vehicle as it moved in his direction and fired multiple shots into the moving vehicle.

The vehicle kept rolling forward onto McGarigle Road and eventually struck a stationary police vehicle. It then rolled backward and struck a utility pole.

Both officers moved toward the vehicle with guns drawn, commanding Babcock to show his hands.

For about two minutes, they continued shouting commands to Babcock, who was not clearly visible, as they carefully approached the vehicle before opening its door to reach him.

Videos from the body cameras worn by Rosser and Eaton can be downloaded from the city of Mount Vernon (skagit.ws/3ixwpfU).

The videos contain sounds of gunshots and some swearing.

Thursday’s news release also said investigators returned to the intersection of Fruitdale and McGarigle roads on March 18 to further document the scene under conditions similar to those that would have been present the night of the shooting.

The roadway was closed for about two hours as investigators used collected evidence to position vehicles and involved officers in their respective locations, said the release.

It said measurements were used to estimate vehicle speeds, travel distances, lines of sight and to reenact what occurred as the vehicle approached the intersection.

According to the release, investigators estimate it will be several more weeks before the case is forwarded to the Skagit County Prosecuting Attorney’s Office for review.


----------

